# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Ponderar ideas para las ideas ejecutivas

## Dinasti2

*He estado teniendo problemas con mis ejecutivos ya que no priorizaban actividades o dejaban algunas para después y se acumulaba el trabajo, por esto busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varias empresas pero ninguno me ofrecía la ayuda necesaria para saber que capacitación o ayuda necesitaban mis ejecutivos para que cumplieran su trabajo. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron que se debe desarrollar el ponderar ideas ya que ayuda a la toma de decisiones. Si están teniendo problemas con sus ejecutivos, vean la página de:* Ponderar ideas para las funciones ejecutivas | All PersonnelTemas similares: Ideas y propuestas para trabajar durante la moratoria a los OGM's en el Perú MATIZ/MZ sac publicidad, Proponemos ideas útiles e importantes para las Empresas Peruanas que buscan imponer su nombre y sus productos con decisión y fuerza.

----------

